# Looking For: Aquaclear 20 "Intake U Tube"



## boulderer (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of any local (Vancouver/Lower Mainland) shops that carry parts for the AC filters? Specifically I'm looking for the "Intake U Tube". The AC manual specifies this as part# A-16050


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed pet center may has it. Call them first.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I think J&L might have some. They definitely have the impellers and other parts... Call them too
IPU might, but they keep all their spare parts up by the rafters in the fish room so you can't see them 
Or Big Al's Online store: AquaClear Intake U Tube


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

I just came back from mr pets on commercial and first ave. They have the u- tubes, and down tubes as well for the aquaclear 20, 30, 50( same type). They have a lot of each and only 4.99 or 5.99 each. Hope this helps

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## boulderer (Jun 21, 2010)

Teal'c said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just came back from mr pets on commercial and first ave. They have the u- tubes, and down tubes as well for the aquaclear 20, 30, 50( same type). They have a lot of each and only 4.99 or 5.99 each. Hope this helps
> 
> Teal'c aka Jason


Picked up what I needed at Mr.Pets. Thanks


----------

